# Black spot chip on beak



## artistchan (May 22, 2011)

just noticed today that Angel has this black spot on his beak. it's not a bruise or some dirt, it looks like a chip or something. should i be concerned and go get him checked out? or will it heal on it's own?
http://imgur.com/rN3HWBs
http://imgur.com/rBrPl77

i have 2 other cockatiels, his parents. he spends most of the day out with them supervised and spends the night with his mother, Chewy, as his father, Honey, can be abusive.


----------



## Tequilagirl (Mar 4, 2013)

If he can eat, drink and preen normally I'd let it be, it will grow out in a few short weeks anyway.


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

It looks like a cockatiek might have bit his beak. I see another scratch mark near the eye area. It could also be due to a night fright. It will probably heal on its own and he will be OK. If he is acting strange, you know it's time for a vet visit.


----------



## blueybluesky (Jul 9, 2013)

After I got the birds back after the fire I noticed Court had a dent like spot on his beak that looked a lot like that. He was fine with his and after around 3 weeks I couldn't even see it anymore. But I agree with Haimovfids, it does look a bit like he has a scratch near his eye.


----------



## artistchan (May 22, 2011)

thanks guys. yeah he can eat, drink and preen fine.
took acloser look at his eye to see what looked like a scratch on the photo, but it's not there. think it was just the way his feathers were parted and the bad quality of it. 
will keep an eye on him. glad it'll heal on it's own.


----------



## tasheanne (Dec 31, 2014)

Mine has the same thing at the moment but slightly smaller. I'm not worried about it, she seems fine, she just banged it into something


----------

